

Ask HN: Interview Advice? - unignorant

This weekend, I'm flying out for an interview with one of the larger tech companies (a software development position).<p>Would anyone care to disclose a bit of interviewing advice?
======
KoZeN
As an IT recruiter, trust me when I say all the old basics are accurate.

1) Do your research. Not just the 'About Us' section of the website.

2) Dress smart. Make sure you are cleanly shaven, your suit fits you properly,
shoes are polished and your tie is straight.

3) Be confident but not arrogant. Know your CV inside out.

4) Body language. Make eye contact, sit up straight and smile!

5) Have a list of intelligent questions prepared. When they ask you if you
have any questions, make sure you have something to ask.

Good luck.

------
netaustin
I was recently on an interviewing committee which passed on a highly qualified
candidate because he seemed too tightly wound and swore a couple of times. We
passed on another candidate because his point of view seemed more
entrepreneurial than our division could sustain--we figured he'd get tired of
the same old stuff and search outside his boundaries for a bigger challenge
(not always a bad thing for us, just not in this position).

Point is, to land a competitive position, you have to nail the basics (but you
probably wouldn't be flying anywhere if you didn't), but you also have to
prove that you would fit the "corporate culture." Don't underestimate it--it's
basically the only way an interviewer can justify not hiring a candidate whose
skills are otherwise perfectly in sync.

------
hugh3
This is an overly broad question, so here's an overly broad answer:

1\. Be good

2\. Don't suck

------
ashutoshm
you can thumb through "programming interview exposed" most of the larger tech
companies go by same "process" for tech positions.

------
brudgers
Listen.

